# Enjoying my incandescents again



## tech25 (Jan 21, 2019)

My flashlight fascination/hobby ( or is it an addiction? ) started out when the incan minimag was the common, quality EDC light of the day. When I finally got one, I carried it all over as a little kid and then as a bigger kid on the ambulance. From there, I got my first powerful light which was the Surefire G2L with the metal head. Besides runtime, the main thing that I liked over the minimag was the smooth beam. The beam color was blueish and I didn't care for it but I carried it for a few years on the ambulance due to the extra power and not worrying, that the bulb would burn out or that I needed spare batteries, while dealing with a patient. These past bunch of years, I went from a Malkoff upgrade in the G2L to an MD2 to Okluma and HDS. One thing in common is that I prefer tints in the 3500k-4500k range. 

While I find that I can't go out with only an Incan, the uptick in posts in the incandescent section, had me occasionally carrying my old minimag around the house. I was annoyed with the ringy beam, but the slim body and twist to turn on and adjust, brings a nostalgic smile to my face. 

I bought a Surefire e2e but for some reason, I don't really like that one and put it in a drawer. A lot changed when eh4 very generously sent me his e2e. Its more of a grayish/green color and worn like it was lovingly used. I enjoyed playing with it and started carrying it in addition to my other lights. Back to my minimag I went, to see if I can pair up the incandescents. I was playing around with my minimag-trying to see if a ledil boom reflector would work to smooth out the beam- when I got the inspiration to try DC-fix. I put some on the inside of the lens, so as not to interfere with the o-ring, and turned it on. While its not perfect, I found that I got a much smoother transition when turning the head. 

Finally, I have a pair of Incandescent lights that I would carry. A lower powered minimag for closer up use, and an e2e with a Surefire E0-4 diffuser for more power and taking off the diffuser gives more throw. The incan challenge is still probably not going to happen too fast, as I like to use my other lights and will carry an led light with them but these two lights put out nice, warm beams and a smile on my face.


----------



## flatline (Feb 10, 2019)

Growing up, my experience with incandescent flashlights was mostly limited to cheap 2 and 3 D cell lights with their terrible ringy beams.The Maglite 4D and 2AA I purchased in college were better, but still nothing that I feel any nostalgia for. But when I bought my first Surefire, the P60 module that it came with showed me that incandescent could be beautiful.

The tightly focused P60 beam feels a bit tunnel-vision-like compared to the broad hot spot and brighter spill from my LED flashlights, but there are certain tasks where the narrow beam is clearly superior and so I've kept some hosts outfitted with incandescent bulbs. I have a small stash lamps, but at some point I'll probably need to buy some replacements.

Consider me a fan.

--flatline


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 10, 2019)

My first "good" flashlight was a SF E2E. Still have it although somehow I have lost the head. It has a E to C adapter on it and runs the classic P60. I have many high power much more expensive lights but there's something about using an incandescent that puts a smile on my face. Also love the way they throw.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 11, 2019)

What is the difference between the e2e and P60 beams?

I don’t have a P60 and haven’t seen one in person in over 15 years.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 11, 2019)

tech25 said:


> What is the difference between the e2e and P60 beams?
> 
> I don’t have a P60 and haven’t seen one in person in over 15 years.



Depends on the lamp, but typically what I notice is the e2e has more of a focused hot spot with a little bit wider spill but the spill is not as bright. The spill part of the p60 beam is slightly smaller in diameter but is much brighter. As far as the P60 hotspot, it depends on the lamp. The surefire P60s can be anywhere from roundish to football shaped and bright but not as perfectly round as the e2e. But the chinese knockoff P60s that I use have a much rounder hotspot and better transition from the hotspot to corona to spill.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you, my e2e is used with the Surefire F-04 because of the relatively weaker spill and difference between the hotspot and spill.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 12, 2019)

I never stopped. I still EDC an incan E-series and use incans 95% of the time.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 12, 2019)

ampdude said:


> I never stopped. I still EDC an incan E-series and use incans 95% of the time.


That's awesome. I'm probably at about 10-20% for my A2.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 12, 2019)

archimedes said:


> That's awesome. I'm probably at about 10-20% for my A2.



When I used to work security at night, I would use an A2 a lot. Because I could use RCR rechargeables in it instead of CR123A's.

Never have carried one much though for EDC, unless I couldn't find an E-series to clip to my pocket.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just got in a bulb (off brand) for my surefire 6p. It’s rated at 105 lumens but looks to be more. It makes my e2e look weak and yellow, I guess the e2e module needs replacing. Now I can at some point attempt the Incan week. With the 6p, e2e and minimag, I have various levels and a redundancy. I am off to Lumens-factory for an extra module for the 6p and e2e.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bump...
My tiny thrower, M3 head, TadCustoms M3 adapter and 7212 bulb, LeeF 18650 C-M body, Cryoss griptailcap with AW softstart...
Beamshoots coming soon


----------



## rrego (Mar 5, 2019)

id30209 - that set up is really nice. I run an M3 head with that Tad socket on my LEEF 2x18650 and HA Z41 twisty on my evening walk.

If I want to pull a shorty, I'll run it on a SolarForce 18650 body with LF C to M adapter and also run 2x18350 KP.

Another favorite shorty is a KT1 running Tad socket xenon lamp on SolarForce 18650 body. I like the shorty throwers on the walk, nice and compact, but I don't mind the 2x18650 LEEF or 2x18650 SolarForce bodies either.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 5, 2019)

While strolling around a dimly lit lake with my Strion incan I saw this.





Long live the light bulb.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice bykfixer...there’s nothing like incan glow.

Beamshoots as promissed:




Aircraft cabin, 60feet, AW @30%

Next one @60%AW





And the last one at 100%
Notice round spill of M3 reflector in combination with tiny Tad’s 7212 bulb


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow, that is an awesome beam/light. Good set up. Thanks for sharing. Now I want one.


----------



## tech25 (Mar 5, 2019)

Love it! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you guys for kind words. I am really enjoying and using incans as much as i can.

One note: pictures originally posted were from test shootout. New proper pictures are now updated where hotspot can be seen as i see it. Sorry about that[emoji51]


----------



## ven (Mar 5, 2019)

Cool pics id, although i dont use incand solely, i do enjoy using from time to time .


----------



## id30209 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thx ven[emoji109]
As i’m getting older i got tired of LED tint shift and deviations, shift bla bla... Although they are still needed but i’m playing with incan setups so can enjoy one and only tint, without artifacts or color/tint shift throughout driver and cell regulation. 
Pure incan tint...
And for my old eyes warm is much better option. 
Now i have all options covered, small incan setup like the one above, slightly bigger (2x18500) in C3/M3 and big boy FM Elephant II short tube with 64623 bulb. Also 3D Mag with FM1909. And i’m getting used again on the weight in the hand as we all did a decade ago.


----------



## ven (Mar 5, 2019)

:rock:

Agree, only a handful of LED's i enjoy these days, nichia's, HI flavours is about it. Can cope with others, but in this day and age, why? Why have 2nd or 3rd best. Out of the E and p60, i prefer the latter due to brighter spill. But i still enjoy both


----------

